# The Legend of Zelda for Wii U delayed past 2015



## Justin (Mar 27, 2015)

We have a general Zelda thread but I think this safely warrants its own thread to contain the inevitable rage. It seems Nintendo has decided to focus on making it _the_ best Zelda game, rather than caring about hitting the previously set target of 2015 (set just 3 months ago in December!). The game will also be skipping E3 this year as well. Looks like we've got a long road ahead of us for this game. Let's hope that the delay is genuinely to accommodate new ideas, and not because the game is in some sort of development trouble.







_Technically, they did not explicitly say 2016 but considering they've said 2015 multiple times and are now going out of their way to back track on it and say that is no longer the case, it's safe to say it's extremely unlikely that it will release this year._


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 27, 2015)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!

Their reasons for delaying the game is interesting, especially how Aonuma says that it will 'exceed his own expectations'.


----------



## Cress (Mar 27, 2015)

;_; Aren't all Zelda games good? Why are they forcing EVERYONE that this MUST be their favorite??? Ugh, never buying this I'll just play Skyward Sword for the next 15 years!!!1!!!!!1!!!uno!!!!!!

Joking please don't take seriously.

Also what if he's saying the game will release next month and the translation was just lying? I always wonder about that...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

I completely understand Aonuma. Nintendo also need time to design and create all of the amiibo figures that will work with the game too. I need time to make sure I save enough to buy a collectors edition, or two, of the game and ALL of the amiibo too.

So it works for both Nintendo and the customer in a way.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I completely understand Aonuma. Nintendo also need time to design and create all of the amiibo figures that will work with the game too. I need time to make sure I save enough to buy a collectors edition, or two, of the game and ALL of the amiibo too.
> 
> So it works for both Nintendo and the customer in a way.



Ha, I didn't even think of this. Delayed for amiibo!!!1!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> Ha, I didn't even think of this. Delayed for amiibo!!!1!!


Of course. lol

The Wii U games need amiibo as it is a fun little extra for people willing to buy them such as the Mario Kart Racing Suits.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't have a problem with this at all. If they need a couple extra months to perfect the next version, I'm fine with waiting extra time. c-:


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am okay with the delay, but the final product better be awesome!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I am okay with the delay, but the final product better be awesome!


It will... I assure you. because it's getting amiibo, obviously...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

Zelda games are always constantly delayed. Is anyone even surprised at this point?

Hell, did anyone even expect anything else?


----------



## Cress (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking at other websites, a lot of people are whining because now it'll be on the new console "just because they said so."
Isn't the next console a phone or phone-like? Why would there be a Zelda game on there...
Also Zelda for *WII U*. Not just Zelda. He specifically says *WII U*.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looking at other websites, a lot of people are whining because now it'll be on the new console "just because they said so."
> Isn't the next console a phone or phone-like? Why would there be a Zelda game on there...
> Also Zelda for *WII U*. Not just Zelda. He specifically says *WII U*.


They just want to make the ultimate collectors edition of the game which comes with all of the amiibo that they are obviously wanting to make for the game, a poster, a steel book and much more...


----------



## Cress (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> They just want to make the ultimate collectors edition of the game which comes with all of the amiibo that they are obviously wanting to make for the game, a poster, a steel book and much more...



Plus a Wii U painted with shreds of the Triforce.
Notice: The Triforce is not a real object. This system is actually made of shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Plus a Wii U painted with shreds of the Triforce.
> Notice: The Triforce is not a real object. This system is actually made of shredded cheddar cheese.


Exactly!

I would love to have an amiibo of the many villains of LoZ. A Vaati amiibo would look cool.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 27, 2015)

Wonder if they'll learn this time to not drop release dates before they are close to finishing development. Probably not but you'd sort of expect them to learn from their previous 10+ mistakes regarding it.


It's good they are adding in new exploration features and whatever else they think will be useful and really we don't get Zelda games often so it's not hard to have to wait a little longer. Though honestly it seems like they are focusing on making the game better instead of trying to load it full of gimmicky nonsense with the amiibos. I'm not against them making them and having them give you little bonuses like extra rupees but any big things will turn me away from the game, so I'm hoping for a big focus on core gameplay and exploration like they keep saying and less of the "physical dlc".


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wonder if they'll learn this time to not drop release dates before they are close to finishing development. Probably not but you'd sort of expect them to learn from their previous 10+ mistakes regarding it.
> 
> 
> It's good they are adding in new exploration features and whatever else they think will be useful and really we don't get Zelda games often so it's not hard to have to wait a little longer. Though honestly it seems like they are focusing on making the game better instead of trying to load it full of gimmicky nonsense with the amiibos. I'm not against them making them and having them give you little bonuses like extra rupees but any big things will turn me away from the game, so I'm hoping for a big focus on core gameplay and exploration like they keep saying and less of the "physical dlc".


I think they should make an amiibo that is just a Gold Rupee and it can give you an unlimited supply of Rupees in game.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2015)

*GG WiiU.*

Honestly I can wait for this game, and I don't mind it being delayed. But, the WiiU needs it to survive past 2015. So let's take a look at what's announced for WiiU at the moment in 2015:

Splatoon and Xenoblade Chronicles: X.

Ouch. I'd love to see the WiiU succeed and for Nintendo to step up their game, but damn...

Who'd of thought alienating every single 3rd party developer by creating a controller with a giant screen on it, and by making your console severely under-powered would come back and bite you in the ass?

I love you Nintendo, but I'm really hoping NX is something that you can actually convince people they need. *I mean when Mario Kart and Smash coming out in the same year marginally increases hardware sales, you know you're in trouble.*


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2015)

Proof wiiu is ****



JasonBurrows said:


> I completely understand Aonuma. Nintendo also need time to design and create all of the amiibo figures that will work with the game too. I need time to make sure I save enough to buy a collectors edition, or two, of the game and ALL of the amiibo too.
> 
> So it works for both Nintendo and the customer in a way.


Do u talk about anything other than amiibo??


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Proof wiiu is ****
> 
> 
> Do u talk about anything other than amiibo??


Yeah. The games they are compatible with. XD


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm glad.

They did the exact same thing when creating ACNL. They originally planned for it to be a game that releases alongside the 3DS, but it was pulled back because of the exact same reasons as mentioned in the video above, and it paid off so much for new leaf.

I'd prefer a long wait for an amazing game instead of a short wait for a rushed/bland game. (I say bland because had they stuck to their release of 2015 then it would be bland in comparison to what they're going to create) im confusing myself

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> *GG WiiU.*
> 
> Honestly I can wait for this game, and I don't mind it being delayed. But, the WiiU needs it to survive past 2015. So let's take a look at what's announced for WiiU at the moment in 2015:
> 
> ...



Yoshi's wooly world
Splatoon
Star fox U
Xenoblade chronicles

I imagine there's a lot more to come...

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looking at other websites, a lot of people are whining because now it'll be on the new console "just because they said so."
> Isn't the next console a phone or phone-like? Why would there be a Zelda game on there...
> Also Zelda for *WII U*. Not just Zelda. He specifically says *WII U*.



No.. where did you get this misconception about the new console being phone-like? lol 
odds are it's going to be the new hand held


----------



## kassie (Mar 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Do u talk about anything other than amiibo??



I was _just_ about to ask this. Scrolling through the posts all I seen was "amiibo".

------

I was really looking forward to Zelda U coming out this year.  Ugh.


----------



## Xita (Mar 27, 2015)

I expected the delay, but not it being absent at E3 completely. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 27, 2015)

Good timing to announce it's delayed. I mean, imagine it's October and they announce this, that would be very frustrating. My Zelda mood dissipated after playing Majora's Mask a bit so Im not took opinionated about this right now, but more polish=better.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Yoshi's wooly world
> Splatoon
> Star fox U
> Xenoblade chronicles
> ...



But will any of these games sell systems? Which is really the only thing Nintendo should be focused on doing right about now. *I can tell you right now that Spatoon and Yoshi's Wooly World will not.* I can't really judge how Star Fox will do, but I think it might do good for people who already own the system. I can't seem to find any numbers for how well it sold on 3DS, which is the last time it was released. Xeonblade Chronicles: X might move a few unit because of how passionate about the franchise that fanbase is; I mean just look at how it got over here in the first place. But it won't sell enough hardware to save it.

Overall, Nintendo's only game that would move units this year has been delayed until possibly 2016, and maybe even later. *The fact that we won't be seeing even a second of it at E3 really makes me nervous.*

*Again, I'm not saying any of these games are bad, or that the WiiU is bad;* I'm just saying that Nintendo can't sell the WiiU, and their only chance in hell of doing it was just delayed a whole year, and possibly even longer, which does not bode well for the future of the WiiU.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> But will any of these games sell systems? Which is really the only thing Nintendo should be focused on doing right about now. *I can tell you right now that Spatoon and Yoshi's Wooly World will not.* I can't really judge how Star Fox will do, but I think it might do good for people who already own the system. I can't seem to find any numbers for how well it sold on 3DS, which is the last time it was released. Xeonblade Chronicles: X might move a few unit because of how passionate about the franchise that fanbase is; I mean just look at how it got over here in the first place. But it won't sell enough hardware to save it.
> 
> Overall, Nintendo's only game that would move units this year has been delayed until possibly 2016, and maybe even later. *The fact that we won't be seeing even a second of it at E3 really makes me nervous.*
> 
> *Again, I'm not saying any of these games are bad, or that the WiiU is bad;* I'm just saying that Nintendo can't sell the WiiU, and their only chance in hell of doing it was just delayed a whole year, and possibly even longer, which does not bode well for the future of the WiiU.



This sounds like you?d want a poor quality Zelda game only to sell more Wii U consoles. 
I think it?s good to give it more time for the developers to make a great new Zelda.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> But will any of these games sell systems? Which is really the only thing Nintendo should be focused on doing right about now. *I can tell you right now that Spatoon and Yoshi's Wooly World will not.* I can't really judge how Star Fox will do, but I think it might do good for people who already own the system. I can't seem to find any numbers for how well it sold on 3DS, which is the last time it was released. Xeonblade Chronicles: X might move a few unit because of how passionate about the franchise that fanbase is; I mean just look at how it got over here in the first place. But it won't sell enough hardware to save it.
> 
> Overall, Nintendo's only game that would move units this year has been delayed until possibly 2016, and maybe even later. *The fact that we won't be seeing even a second of it at E3 really makes me nervous.*
> 
> *Again, I'm not saying any of these games are bad, or that the WiiU is bad;* I'm just saying that Nintendo can't sell the WiiU, and their only chance in hell of doing it was just delayed a whole year, and possibly even longer, which does not bode well for the future of the WiiU.



nintendo don't specifically target one genre of gamers, they try to target everybody. It's only us, the hard-core gamers that live for games, that cannot survive another year without a Zelda Wii U (well, most of us), so I don't really think that it will have a huge impact on the Wii U.

Obviously their sales aren't going to explode this year, and nor will they in 2016. People need to stop thinking that a single game is going to make/break a console's success in sales. It's unrealistic and stupid to think that if Nintendo release ____ game that the Wii U as a console is going to be financially stable for ____ amount of time.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 27, 2015)

Meanwhile I don't know what's going to be worth my pennies this year on Wii U. I don't really care for Splatoon, Star Fox or Mario Maker... Maybe Yoshi's Woolly World.

At this point, I'd rather they just delay Zelda Wii U and Animal Crossing Wii U for their next home console. If both games are ready by the Holidays 2016 for the NX, then just release a new console then...


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2015)

roseflower said:


> This sounds like you?d want a poor quality Zelda game only to sell more Wii U consoles.
> I think it?s good to give it more time for the developers to make a great new Zelda.



No, I said I'm willing to wait for it. What I did say though was that the WiiU can't afford it.




Jarrad said:


> nintendo don't specifically target one genre of gamers, they try to target everybody. It's only us, the hard-core gamers that live for games, that cannot survive another year without a Zelda Wii U (well, most of us), so I don't really think that it will have a huge impact on the Wii U.



You're right, we can survive another year or two without Zelda; and I even stated this previously. But the WiiU can't survive another year without something on it that people actually want to play.



Jarrad said:


> Obviously their sales aren't going to explode this year, and nor will they in 2016. People need to stop thinking that a single game is going to make/break a console's success in sales. It's unrealistic and stupid to think that if Nintendo release ____ game that the Wii U as a console is going to be financially stable for ____ amount of time.



But not even the release of a new 2D Mario, 3D Mario, Mario Kart, and a new Smash Bros. have increased sales anything more than a marginal bump in the life cycle of a console that's going on *3 YEARS.* The WiiU's two competitors who have only been on the market for a little over a year at this point are absolutely eating Nintendo's lunch as far as hardware sales go.

A single game won't make/break a console, this is correct. *What will make or break a system is whether or not it's selling with it's current library and based on the promises of future software* (which I've already talked about extensively); and the WiiU is not. Sure, the WiiU may be selling okay, but Nintendo at the moment is currently being carried by it's handheld sales. Consoles are sold at a loss, meaning that selling "okay" isn't really a viable option. Especially with the ever-increasing costs of hardware production, and software development. This is exactly why SEGA dropped out of the console race in the early 2000's. Also, if you look at sales data, excluding the Wii which is considered an anomaly here, *Nintendo home consoles are selling less and less.* N64 sold less than SNES, Gamecube less than N64, then Wii for some reason exploded (probably due to Nintendo's use of false scarcity in the markets), then WiiU is selling less than Gamecube; which I might add also lost to Sony and Microsoft in the early to mid 2000's.


----------



## Cress (Mar 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> But not even the release of a new 2D Mario, 3D Mario, Mario Kart, and a new Smash Bros. have increased sales anything more than a marginal bump in the life cycle of a console that's going on *3 YEARS.* The WiiU's two competitors who have only been on the market for a little over a year at this point are absolutely eating Nintendo's lunch as far as hardware sales go.



It's more like 2 1/2.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> No.. where did you get this misconception about the new console being phone-like? lol
> odds are it's going to be the new hand held



Well DeNA is a phone company and that's why everyone is freaking out about Nintendo going mobile.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I completely understand Aonuma. Nintendo also need time to design and create all of the amiibo figures that will work with the game too. I need time to make sure I save enough to buy a collectors edition, or two, of the game and ALL of the amiibo too.
> 
> So it works for both Nintendo and the customer in a way.



IT'S NOT BEING DELAYED FOR AMIIBOS OH MY GOD.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> IT'S NOT BEING DELAYED FOR AMIIBOS OH MY GOD.



umm yes it is wht r u on about


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

Jake. said:


> umm yes it is wht r u on about



NO ITS NOT


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> NO ITS NOT



yes it is?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

There's obviously going to be Amiibo's for every Goron in the game, Each Goron has a unique personality and so will the Amiibo's.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> There's obviously going to be Amiibo's for every Goron in the game, Each Goron has a unique personality and so will the Amiibo's.



What if there's only one Goron like Skyward Sword?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> What if there's only one Goron like Skyward Sword?


**** you got me there


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't see why people are getting so worked up over the game being delayed.. personally, I'd rather them delay the release of the game then deliver us a half finished, barely playable wreck of a game that they overhyped. At least Nintendo makes the effort to try and make their games live up to the hype they create. Unlike what happened with a certain PS3/360/XboxOne/PS4 title that was massively overhyped and turned out to be a huge let down. Best game ever my rear. You know which one it is.


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, what do you really want?
A) A game that was released on time but unfinished, broken, full of bugs/glitches and utterly terrible.
B) A game that was delayed but fantastic and well polished.



I mean, looking at Sonic Boom, I think people would be happy that Nintendo are delaying the game to get it right. Sonic Boom certainly could have used a 11-12 year delay.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll just say that I'd rather have them  take longer on the game and have it be great then have it come out faster and end up half-***ed. Quality over quantity.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> I mean, looking at Sonic Boom, I think people would be happy that Nintendo are delaying the game to get it right. Sonic Boom certainly could have used a 11-12 year delay.


...and amiibo support. XD


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> **** you got me there



I did


----------



## Boccages (Mar 28, 2015)

The criticism you read isn't targeting the fact that the delay will not make the game better. Nobody disputes this. We all rather have the best Zelda we could get. The criticism is over Nintendo really messing up their 2015 lineup. There is now no blockbuster in sight for the Wii U in 2015. No, Star Fox is not of the caliber of Zelda, Animal Crossing, Mario Kart or Smash Bros. I'm not interested in Splatoon, Star Fox, Xenoblade or Mario Maker (and Mario Party is just the worst piece of garbage serie Nintendo has ever made money on). What's left ? Nothing. Except Yoshi's Woolly World which isn't blockbuster material. The 2015 lineup is now quite meager.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

I don`t mind waiting for it, although I`d rather have it today ofcourse. If they feel they need to delay it to make it better I`ll happily wait. If I want to play a rushed game, I`ll buy FIFA or Call of Duty.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 31, 2015)

I could have sworn that they said in the last Nintendo Direct or some other statement months ago that the release date wouldn't be until 2016.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 31, 2015)

so a 2016 release??? ugh.. that seems EVEN FARTHER AWAY
oh well, i hope it'll be worth it. zelda wii u is the only game i want to get for the wii u right now


----------

